# Room and Board Gifts



## Gdurfey (Feb 14, 2014)

Visiting friends and brought a few gifts. Sent thank you gifts last year and they had a couple of requests this year. I did surprise the woodworker with the shop pencil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice looking gifts.

Ray


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 15, 2014)

These are awesome.


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks guys. One of their friends came over and really complimented me by ordering a few items and buying a couple of pens I had along. Very gratifying...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

I like the pen in the second picture - what kind of kit is it?


----------

